# New guy, wanting to learn



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

Glad to see you here. A tip before you start since you have plenty of time . work on lower and core body strength. Try to also to work in balance exercises and or activities that involve all three. It will set you up to progress faster when you get to a mountain to learn.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm currently doing chin-ups and dips twice a week. And seeing how I have to climb 70 steps every day to get into my appartment, I think I have my share of legwork too 
However, I don't know any excercices for balance... and I can see how it's important for snowboarding.


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

Welcome! Yoga and Pilates are also excellent ways to increase your balance, flexibility and isolation. Cheers!


----------

